
Ask HN: What forums/communities do open-source developers like to hangout in? - kevinsxu
I&#x27;m a recent law school grad and would like to know where open-source developers like to hang out and interact on(and off)line. I dabble in open-source projects here and there on GitHub and would like to be a bit more plugged into the community. Thanks!
======
SFSandra
[https://github.com/DemocracyEarth/sovereign](https://github.com/DemocracyEarth/sovereign)
\- all are welcome!

------
bhalp1
We have a very OSS-friendly community at [https://dev.to](https://dev.to)

------
dispo001
freenode

